# Deer horn



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I bet I smell real good. If my nose wasn't stopped up I could tell. I just finished cutting and drilling about 30 deer horn pen blanks. Now I got the fun of turing them all.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL...if I had to cut and drill and turn 30 antler blanks, I'd slash my wrists first.. Whack away, Buddy...that's yore department from here on in. I'm sticking with WOOD...way to much work involved with antlers, acrylics, etc.... Sounds like you're looking forward to a good Christmas biz...Good Luck...

I'm getting real good results with cocobolo and b/w ebony... at least until the 'coco-rash' starts appearing on me.. Just finished a nice ebony churchill, but when the time came...NO ink stick in the bag.. Guess it's time to start checking out the kits before I walk out the door at the Rock.. They told me to just drop by and they'd give me a free kit to replace it...told 'em I only needed the refill, but they don't do that..Wierd...

Best o' luck with the antler sales...and don't come near me till the stink wears off...LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jim you can buy that ink stick as you call it at Office Depot or even wal mart.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Jim you can *buy* that ink stick as you call it at Office Depot or even wal mart.


LOL..key word here is "BUY"...I already bought it once and it weren't there.

"El Cheapo"


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That funny Jim, I used to have a ton of extras. I usually throw them away and puchase a Cross pen refill at the office supply. They seem to write much better and never skip like the cheap ones that come in a kit. I also like the fine point instead of the supplied mediums. I just got back trying to get me some antlers, but as usual, no antlers. I got a doe on opening day, but so far, no antlers.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I tried cutting one, the stench I can still smell. Your a better man than I.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

the trick is very sharp tools....but the sanding still gets me LOL I go to MOPP level 4 LOL


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Horns are hollow and are not shed,antlers are solid and are shed ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Just had to jump on this Bobby. 


:thanksgiv 

dick


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I wondered when someone was going to point that out


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

How many deer have you seen with hollow horns??


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Somebody crank up the popcorn machine....:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I had a John Deer one time with a hollow horn


----------

